# Website update



## ddeerreekk (Aug 22, 2010)

I posted this website when I first put it up, and the main feedback was to get more work up there. Soooo, since then I've taken quite a few new photos and rearanged the catagories. Still not sure if it's quite where I want it to be. Take a look, and any criticism is appreciated!

Derek Branscombe Photography - Photo


----------



## cdino88 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is this HDR photography?


----------



## shuttercraft (Sep 26, 2010)

cdino88 said:


> Is this HDR photography?



I don't think it is HDR. I think he used a lot of high pass filters and curves.


----------

